
Hacktoberfest (2019) - skiman10
https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/
======
Sharparam
What is the deal with limiting T-shirts to first 50 000 participants? (And
first what exactly, first to sign up or first to get four PRs done?)

It can't be to combat spam PRs, because that would seem to instead just
encourage people who intend to spam to just sign up quicker.

